# Hearthstone: Heroes of Warcraft



## Hellscream (22 Agosto 2015)

Qualcuno ci gioca? Come vi sembra?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Agosto 2015)

Pay to win. Per chi si imbatte in questo gioco in questi giorni per la prima volta, lo sconsiglio vivamente. Impossibile stare al pari con gente che gioca dagli inizi o chi spende 50 euro al mese per comprarsi le carte. Buona fortuna battere col deck standard la gente che ha Dr.Boom, Thaurissan o Ragnaros nei loro mazzi.
L'unica è l'arena ma per un noob non è facilissimo vincere là.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (23 Agosto 2015)

Provato l'anno scorso. Carino le prime volta, ma mi ha stufato già dopo qualche partite. I giochi di carte non mi hanno mai preso molto.


----------



## Liuke (24 Agosto 2015)

io ci gioco dall'inizio...è vero ora come ora è dura iniziare da zero però è veramente un bel gioco. adatto a chi non vuole spendere miliardi nelle magic lol


----------



## Nicco (1 Settembre 2015)

Ci gioco da 4 mesi, lentissimo per chi non ci vuole mettere un euro come me. Non è possibile trovare al livello 20 della classificata gente con mazzi piene di epiche e leggendarie, diventa improbabile la vittoria anche elaborando buoni mazzi.
Inutile nascondere che se si vuole competere, o si è dei mostri di bravura (anche se è molto difficile) o si paga, e si paga salato tra l altro.
Io lo so che 4 mesi non sono una cippa lippa come tempo di gioco ma se dopo 4 mesi un gioco manco decolla un pochino mi lascia sinceramente poca voglia di tornarci.


----------



## Nicco (1 Settembre 2015)

Liuke ha scritto:


> io ci gioco dall'inizio...è vero ora come ora è dura iniziare da zero però è veramente un bel gioco. adatto a chi non vuole spendere miliardi nelle magic lol



Boh io preferivo di gran lunga seccarmi la paghetta sulle magic che sta roba qua. (si parla di altri tempi )


----------



## BossKilla7 (1 Settembre 2015)

Ma a voi piace? A me sembra una cacata


----------



## Nicco (2 Settembre 2015)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> Ma a voi piace? A me sembra una cacata



E' indiscutibilmente un gioco ben fatto e divertente a mio parere. 
Le grafiche sono di buona fattura, il doppiaggio italiano uno dei punti forti, il sistema di gioco equilibrato.
Per me la pecca di un gioco come questo è l'insufficienza di cose da poter fare, nel senso che se non hai missioni e non hai soldi puoi chiudere. Le missioni costano uno sproposito, cioè 700 ad ala? quando poi tutti hanno le carte sia di naxacoso che di roccianera, hanno tutti speso 3500? sono più propenso a pensare che la gente sborsi i 20 e rotti euro.


----------



## Liuke (2 Settembre 2015)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Boh io preferivo di gran lunga seccarmi la paghetta sulle magic che sta roba qua. (si parla di altri tempi )


Eh ma un conto era seccarsi la paghetta qualche anno fa, un conto è ora che magari vuoi farti un mazzo semi-competitivo per andare a fare anche qualche torneo. Non penso basti piu la paghetta ma serva lo stipendio ahahah


----------



## juventino (2 Settembre 2015)

All'inizio i giochi di carte sono sempre divertenti, poi quando comincia ad esser necessario aprire un mutuo per mantenersi a buoni livelli stufano subito.


----------



## Liuke (3 Febbraio 2016)

Ma quindi sono l'unico che ci gioca con "continuità" qui dentro?


----------



## Hellscream (3 Febbraio 2016)

Liuke ha scritto:


> Ma quindi sono l'unico che ci gioca con "continuità" qui dentro?



No


----------



## Gekyn (3 Febbraio 2016)

Ancora su wow siete.....ormai ha stufato, ho smesso nel lontano 2008


----------



## Liuke (4 Febbraio 2016)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Ancora su wow siete.....ormai ha stufato, ho smesso nel lontano 2008


mica è wow



Hellscream ha scritto:


> No


come stai messo?


----------



## Gekyn (4 Febbraio 2016)

Liuke ha scritto:


> mica è wow



scusa ho letto proprio male..... chiedo perdono


----------



## Hellscream (6 Febbraio 2016)

Liuke ha scritto:


> mica è wow
> 
> 
> come stai messo?



Sto messo che conto i giorni affinchè esca sta modalità standard, perchè di questi mazzi tutti uguali davvero non se ne può più... ho la nausea di combo druid e secret pally...


----------



## Liuke (6 Febbraio 2016)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Sto messo che conto i giorni affinchè esca sta modalità standard, perchè di questi mazzi tutti uguali davvero non se ne può più... ho la nausea di combo druid e secret pally...


io anche la aspetto con ansia lol comunque se vai a vedere il combo druid viene solo leggermente scalfito


----------



## Hellscream (6 Febbraio 2016)

Liuke ha scritto:


> io anche la aspetto con ansia lol comunque se vai a vedere il combo druid viene solo leggermente scalfito



Sisi ho visto... ma comunque davvero, sto gioco inizia a darmi la nausea... sembra di giocare contro automi...


----------

